# Rat making noise when sniffing....



## Snake eye 3 (Mar 21, 2014)

I pay attention to the rats several times a day, and have never heard this noise. Today I took the cage, with them in it to the bathroom to clean it. I set it down, came out to get something and when I came back he was making a wierd noise. I thought at first it was nervous bruxing. But then he came out and was exploring and I could tell it was when he was sniffing. Now they are back in the cage eating happily, no noise. Of course I will keep an eye (ear) on him and see what he is doing tomorrow. But has anyone heard of a nervous loud breathing, or anything. Could this be a fluke, or what I'm worried about is I might have just noticed it because he was sniffing so hard. If he keeps it up, do I need to take him to the vet ASAP, or do you wait a couple days to see if it gets better, or goes away. He is 7 weeks, I've had him about 2. I use fleece liners and care fresh litter. Dang it, I can hear it again. What would bring this on so suddenly? Should I be worried?


----------



## Snake eye 3 (Mar 21, 2014)

Anyone ...


----------



## Mazlet (Feb 2, 2012)

A couple of my rats are sniffy loud I don't worry too much unless their lungs sound noisy when you hold them up to you ear (rat phone) but if it's come on quick a vet visit is never a bad idea. I generally take the safe rather than sorry route but in my limited experience don't panic. Oh someone on here suggest comparing their noises to this link if unsure....

http://www.joinrats.com/RatHealth/SOUNDS/HealthyOrSickSqueaks/

Very helpful -smile- good luck I'm sure it's fine


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snake eye 3 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks mazlet. He sounds most like the 3rd guy, which is in group 2. I'm pretty worried about him. I don't know if he's sluggish, or if it's just in my head now. He is really easy to pick up, don't know if it's just because he's gotten more used to me, or if it's being sick. I was watching him and his brother wrestle, and he was easy to pin down and was there for awhile. But just now I witnessed him pin his brother down...so I don't know if it is in my head. I made an appt. for today just to be safe. But now I need to figure out how to get him there. Would it be less traumatic to put him in a pouch with his brother, and bring him like that? Or what? How long would they be ok in the pouch, it's a pretty big one with a vent where they can see out. I have to pick my son up at 1:00 and the appt is at 2:30, it would be easier to go there from the school (my mom lives next to the vet, we'd hang out there while we waited) instead of trying to come home and then get them.....


----------



## Snake eye 3 (Mar 21, 2014)

Now he seems fine, running around, wrestling. He does have a little something in the corner of one eye. Am I just jumping the gun? Do you think it would be fine to wait the weekend, and see how he is on Monday? I don't want to waste the money on the vet if it is just a little cold that will go away...but don't want to risk him getting really sick either. I am new to rats so don't really know what I should do...


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

I was actually wondering if maybe when they sniff hard it makes a noise because my girl also will very seldomly make a little clicking/squeakish noise when she is sniffing REALLY hard with her head pointed up in the air. At first I panicked and thought she was breathing funny but it stopped after she lowers her head back down. I always just assumed it was from sniffing intensley or something.


----------



## Mazlet (Feb 2, 2012)

When I go to the vet I always take at least 2 of my rats they seem calmer that way. Personally if your worried I would go otherwise it will play on your mind all weekend and if it's nothing you know and have a basis for future judgements. I was once told by a vet they like to meet pets when they are not sick anyway so they have a basis for comparison so it won't be a waste of time either way -smile-


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Juliah456 (Mar 12, 2014)

Could he be bruxing while sniffing? My boys do that. And if you do want to take them to a vet, then I recommend waiting a week. Definitely nothing urgent, see if it goes away


----------



## Snake eye 3 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you. I feel a bit better. My vet is open the first sat. Of each month, so I changed my appt. for tomorrow, I'm gonna see how he does, if he is still in good spirits I might change it to the middle of the week.


----------

